# trolling motors



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

seen in a few post about the fresh water motosr not being good to use.i don't at this time have one on my boat.but was thinks about putting on one.what would be a good one at a fair price?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

IS it for your cuddy cabin? or a different boat? also where do you plan on fishing with it?


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

the cuddy. in salt water.I'll do the salt water series if there is a thing.ill have to find a way to mount it without taking the hand rail off or it hitting it when ever i put it down.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> ill have to find a way to mount it without taking the hand rail off or it hitting it when ever i put it down.


Good Luck with that. The motor needs to be mounted so it is not sticking past the bumprail or you could tear it off on a dock / piling. That rail is going to be in the way.

That size boat is going to need a very long shaft and I wonder if a 60in shaft will be long enough? Thrust..... Think 101 36V for a boat that size. That means finding a place to store 3 batteries.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Good Luck with that. The motor needs to be mounted so it is not sticking past the bumprail or you could tear it off on a dock / piling. That rail is going to be in the way.
> 
> That size boat is going to need a very long shaft and I wonder if a 60in shaft will be long enough? Thrust..... Think 101 36V for a boat that size. That means finding a place to store 3 batteries.


^^^^^^^^^^^THIS!!!

also just a question....why a trolling motor on a 20' cuddy?


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

to fish around the docks at night and troll the bay shore line to fish.we normally use the engine.but this meant somebody did not get to fish.we have tried to drift but that turned out to be very dangerous.the wind blew us a few time almost into a dock before we quit.

That size boat is going to need a very long shaft and I wonder if a 60in shaft will be long enough?

do they make one for the transom? i know the boat is at the lowest point there.i could even make a handle to hook to the engine to steer it with the helm wheel.i know it would have to be taken on and off but would no be a problem.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

sorry just noticed i clicked on the wrong trend.should have been the next one down....dont know how to move.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

marcuswon said:


> to fish around the docks at night and troll the bay shore line to fish.we normally use the engine.but this meant somebody did not get to fish.we have tried to drift but that turned out to be very dangerous.the wind blew us a few time almost into a dock before we quit.
> 
> That size boat is going to need a very long shaft and I wonder if a 60in shaft will be long enough?
> 
> do they make one for the transom? i know the boat is at the lowest point there.i could even make a handle to hook to the engine to steer it with the helm wheel.i know it would have to be taken on and off but would no be a problem.


make life easy and get a different boat to fish docks.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lmao,  Fisheye I'm glad you go easy on my posts ..


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

marcuswon said:


> seen in a few post about the fresh water motosr not being good to use.i don't at this time have one on my boat.but was thinks about putting on one.what would be a good one at a fair price?


Use the pontoon boat for dock fishing.Use a transom mount on the front of the pontoon.A buddy has a 28'er with a 40# trolly and we crappie fish the lights on Gantt Lake with no problems and plenty of room.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> Use the pontoon boat for dock fishing.Use a transom mount on the front of the pontoon.A buddy has a 28'er with a 40# trolly and we crappie fish the lights on Gantt Lake with no problems and plenty of room.


would be a good ideal.but the pontoon is a 26 footer with 115 yahama 4 stroke is in alabama where we use it in the river and lakes. to big to pull five hours to fish the bay and docks.thats why we have the cuddy down there..

make life easy and get a different boat to fish docks. 

i wish i could.but the wife want go for that and can not afford to add boat number five to the mix.


----------

